# Grimsley has his own page now.



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Everyone, I hope all your projects are coming together as expected. I can't believe how close the big day is now. I was having issues with two videos on one page of my site, so today I've gone in and made one page for the Organ, and one page for Grimsley. Each has added photos and it's own respective video. So if anyone was having problems with the videos before it should be ok now. Hope you enjoy....:jol:

http://www.nightshadesnightmare.com/Organist.html


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Well done Nightshade, I really like the movement!


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

And so he should! Looks just great!


----------

